# HOW DO I BATHE MY NUBIAN??



## Bedste (Jul 31, 2011)

SHE HATES WATER>


----------



## Goatmasta (Jul 31, 2011)

so does my son, but he still gets a bath.  put a leash on her hold her and spray.  she will get use to it.


----------



## Bedste (Jul 31, 2011)

goat soap?  Do I have to use something special or can I use any soap or shampoo?


----------



## Goatmasta (Jul 31, 2011)

cheap shampoo will work fine


----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (Aug 1, 2011)

Goatmasta said:
			
		

> so does my son, but he still gets a bath.  put a leash on her hold her and spray.  she will get use to it.




I'm picturing a kid (human) being hosed off in the yard! TOO FUNNY.


----------



## Ms. Research (Aug 1, 2011)

Squirrelgirl88 said:
			
		

> Goatmasta said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did too, but I was trying to be polite.    But it's a good idea when you have a kid (human or animal) who doesn't want to take a bath!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Aug 1, 2011)

I use a medicated tar and sulfa shampoo (antifungal) with a little chlorhexidine (antibacterial) added for good measure.  I'm sure it's completely unnecessary since we have never had major skin issues (knock on wood!), but I like to cover my bases all the same and it's a rare opportunity to do so.


----------



## Bedste (Aug 1, 2011)

where do I get this shampoo?


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Aug 1, 2011)

I bought a gallon of Tomlyn Sulfa Tar shampoo from PetAgree that has lasted me forever.  You'll find it anywhere that sells professional grooming supplies.  I add the same diluted 3% Chlorhexidine surgical scrub (also bought a gallon) that I use for udder wash.  Like I said- it's really not necessary unless your goat is having a fungal and/or bacterial skin problem but since our guys only get bathed a couple times per year I like to take the opportunity to give them a good medicated scrub.


----------



## Goatmasta (Aug 1, 2011)

FYI the (human) kids have been hosed off in the yard....  Yes it was cold water, and yes they totally deserved it.    No need to be polite.


----------



## Ariel301 (Aug 2, 2011)

I put mine in a milking/grooming stand to wash them so I don't have to hang on to them and have both hands free for working. I use cheap shampoo from the grocery store.


----------



## ruminantlover27 (Dec 30, 2011)

Hmm not sure what their normal ph for skin is, but you should consider if you use a people shampoo it could cause or aggravate skin problems. I would try a quality dog or horse shampoo. As having been a dog groomer for 3 years, I have noticed it sure makes a difference sometimes on dogs.


----------



## jodief100 (Dec 31, 2011)

Goatmasta said:
			
		

> FYI the (human) kids have been hosed off in the yard....  Yes it was cold water, and yes they totally deserved it.    No need to be polite.


Were they leashed while you did it?


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Dec 31, 2011)

ruminantlover27 said:
			
		

> Hmm not sure what their normal ph for skin is, but you should consider if you use a people shampoo it could cause or aggravate skin problems. I would try a quality dog or horse shampoo. As having been a dog groomer for 3 years, I have noticed it sure makes a difference sometimes on dogs.


Agreed.  I'm also a groomer and human shampoo can wreck a dog's skin.  Unless you're hitting a lot of shows and bathing repeatedly it probably wouldn't be a big deal.  Believe it or not Dawn dish soap would be more suitable than people shampoo.  It will cut through the dirt and shouldn't irritate skin.


----------



## DKRabbitry (Dec 31, 2011)

> I'm also a groomer and human shampoo can wreck a dog's skin.


I thought it was interesting that you were talking about using concentrated shampoo.  I never heard of it before going to my friend's, who is a groomer, place of employment to use her tub.  She was showing me all these different things she had to use.  I was a little overwhelmed!  I opted, on my dogs, for a nice aloe shampoo.  Followed up with an oatmeal conditioner.  But for the goats, if I did go to wash them, my mind would say just use the dog shampoo.  I tend to always get oatmeal based shampoos for home because my older dog tends to get dry skin after a bath and the oatmeal ones help with that.  Isn't Mane & Tail actually a horse shampoo that they have taken to selling in the people section?  Kinda like Udder Cream you can get at the pharmacy in the lotion section.


----------



## dcphotos (Mar 31, 2012)

My goat screams and runs into her barn stall when it rains. She would completely freak if she had a bath, but she never smells or seems dirty. I have a little donkey that really needs a bath.


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 31, 2012)

I use horse shampoo poured into a bucket of hot water.  I use a very wet rag from said hot water and scrub the goat down good with the hot wet rag.  Then I pour the remaining water over the goat, and scrub the legs, belly and other parts. (It's usually pretty cool by then.)   I use  warm water poured over the goat to rinse, and hand squeeze to dry.  Then I vigorously towel the animal dry.  I trim hooves first, BTW.  

The goats actually LIKE their bath pretty well when you use warm water and when you scrub them by hand.  You would be surprised how much better they are about the whole process.  They just don't like COLD water baths.  Who does?  I don't.  

A lot of soap isn't necessary, BTW.  Just enough to get the water good and sudsy.   

Follow with a good bug spray.


----------



## Teeah3612 (Apr 3, 2012)

Goatmasta said:
			
		

> FYI the (human) kids have been hosed off in the yard....  Yes it was cold water, and yes they totally deserved it.    No need to be polite.


I too have hosed off the human kids. Sometimes they are just too dirty to come in the house. My mother always sent us to the creek before we were allowed in the house to get the "real" bath.


----------



## EggsForIHOP (Apr 3, 2012)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> I use horse shampoo poured into a bucket of hot water.  I use a very wet rag from said hot water and scrub the goat down good with the hot wet rag.  Then I pour the remaining water over the goat, and scrub the legs, belly and other parts. (It's usually pretty cool by then.)   I use  warm water poured over the goat to rinse, and hand squeeze to dry.  Then I vigorously towel the animal dry.  I trim hooves first, BTW.
> 
> The goats actually LIKE their bath pretty well when you use warm water and when you scrub them by hand.  You would be surprised how much better they are about the whole process.  They just don't like COLD water baths.  Who does?  I don't.
> 
> ...


We do this basically - I tend to use the Vetrolin shampoo for horses as I like how it smells AND it seems to make everyone very shiny AND gets rid of any skin fungus issues, and if it's been REALLY MUGGY or have any noticeable fungus issues going around I add a dab of Iodine shampoo to the bucket.  With our heat and humidity, except for LAST YEAR of course, I always see at least one case of muck itch or rain rot or whatever you want to call it pop up out there - Bald spots, itchies, once a year usually in spring right after a long winter of no bathing and a sudden bout of rain. It's a good bet if I can see it on the horses then THEY need a bath AND the goats are getting one since I have all the stuff out already...

 Also....I'm lazy....I use the FIRST WATER out of the hose...it's usually pretty warm enough...and a scrubber mitt thing meant for the horses I share with the goats as well. It's like a giant plastic oven mitt that helps to scrub all the ickies off, especially on my white goats! I am ALWAYS surprised at how well they do.  OH!  I guess because of the horses, I also have a squeegee thing I use to dry them off before I towel them some, kinda helps to speed it up towards the dry ready to shave part that comes next  THAT part they don't like so much! Something bout the clippers coming out that sends the goats to acting foolish...but they stand still enough to at least knock off the worst part of the shaggy hair and get them a little cooler in this heat 

See...look...Edan took it like a champ AND posed for pics last week  






That's a good goat - let me stop long enough to take a picture...and no rodeo either  Actually they all were good...it's not as bad as it sounds...you can do it


----------

